# Zebra Finish



## muralchemy (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a finish I did recently, its flat paint with clear glaze on top, the two different sheens look like two different colors when the light hits them just right. Its a really dynamic subtle finish and I'd love to do more or see pics of ones other people have done. A long time ago I say one of tree silhouettes painted on a dark blue wall, it was gorgeous.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

cool beans


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

nice work !! ...........wonder how that would have looked with some crown instead of that border ? .......


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:




Michael Tust


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

I've seen this done in a restaurant in London, used deep red then drew stripes lightly in chalk and varnished with an oil based gloss finish which makes the chalk lines transparent. Clever trick for dead level and even stripes!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool! I've done the same process with a rag roll job, its a sweet effect for sure! Very nice job!


----------

